# Cilnia Humeralis pictures



## padkison (Dec 30, 2006)

Male







Female


----------



## xenuwantsyou (Dec 30, 2006)

That's pretty beast.


----------



## Rick (Dec 30, 2006)

Great pics Perry. Looks like your female just molted to adult. Here is a pic of my female. The males I have look about like yours. I have enjoyed these but they have been difficult to breed.


----------



## padkison (Dec 30, 2006)

Wow! Your female looks ready to pop!

My male molted out last week. The female yesterday. I've got one more female and two more males at the prenultimate stage.

Can you pm me specifics on breeding?



> Great pics Perry. Looks like your female just molted to adult. Here is a pic of my female. The males I have look about like yours. I have enjoyed these but they have been difficult to breed.


----------



## Greg Richards (Dec 31, 2006)

OMG .. thoes females look so beasty!!! ... wide arms right?


----------



## Rick (Dec 31, 2006)

Yep, wide arms.


----------



## Ian (Dec 31, 2006)

Great photos Padkison!

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Shelbycsx (Dec 31, 2006)

> Wow! Your female looks ready to pop!


LOL... Off of Monty Python's The Meaning of Life: "Care for an after dinner mint? It's wafer thin!"... :lol:


----------



## wuwu (Jan 2, 2007)

here's mine:











i have one more pair that is due to molt into adults any day now.


----------



## yen_saw (Jan 2, 2007)

Great job guys, all the pics are wonderful. All the best in breeding them. The 2007 New Year resolution!


----------



## wuwu (Jan 4, 2007)

my other female molted into an adult and her wings are messed up, just like the first one! this is getting fustrating. i thought the first female's wings messed up because i didn't provide her with enough humidity, so for this one, i made sure the substrate was nice and moist and still her wings are messed up. they can't seem to fold. i'm not sure what i'm doing wrong. the male molted into an adult just fine and all the other species i've kept didn't have this problem. i don't know why this is happening to my females humeralis mantids.


----------



## jandl2204 (Jan 4, 2007)

Certainly are some nice pictures, well done. _Cilnia Humeralis_ are certainly a beautiful species.


----------



## padkison (Jan 7, 2007)

Another picture


----------



## Ian (Jan 8, 2007)

Great photo, thanks!


----------



## Gurd (Jan 8, 2007)

Some great pics there 8)

My digi cam has died and any the pics taken with my phone never come out very clear


----------



## Rick (Jan 8, 2007)

New one from me:


----------



## Rob Byatt (Jan 15, 2007)

Some more pictures now I'm getting used to SLRs again


----------

